# keeping micro crickets alive



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

orderd some micro crickets on wednesday ready for the green anoles i got today, recieved them on friday and they was perfect non dead fed them bug grub and put a bit of greens in there and now they are all dead. all the other crickets i get for my beardies are fine and i give them the same stuf. what do i need to do different to keep these tiny ones alive?
thanks. stu


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Might have been a humidity problem, Crix do not like it humid. We use a small faunarium with some egg tray strips, our dry roach mix as substrate and a very small piece of carrot for moisture.

Good guide here... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115504 with pics of a mass die off due to humidity. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for that . realy good guide. do you think they would get too hot if i kept the small tub in my beardies viv?


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

how can i stop the tubs getting condensation in them?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

With micro crix, in a faunarium you should not get any condensation, just keep the bits of egg trays down from the lid. I now have a bit of pollen netting between the faunarium and the lid after dropping one and most of them disappeared under the furniture. :blush::blush::blush:

Are you keeping them in the tub they came in? Faunariums have a lot more ventilation holes.


----------



## koolkid (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW nice link thanks!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what the heck is a 'micro-cricket?'


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

HABU said:


> what the heck is a 'micro-cricket?'



Just hatched ones, in blacks they look like moving dust. :2thumb:


----------

